# Mexican Fortune Tree?



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I cant seem to find out if Mexican Fortune trees are suitable for Veild's, does anyone know or is anyone already using them in vivs?
: victory:


----------



## tazjunky (Apr 4, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

If you mean








I wouldn't use it. It isn't toxic to people or cats but apparently has caused some reaction in reptiles. That's what the chameleon forum says anyway.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used these for my Veiled, they are fine. He even ate some of it!


----------

